# Win a Jackson Kayak All Star and Full Set Up.



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Colorado Kayak Supply Blog has posted a new item, 'WIN A 2013 JACKSON KAYAK ALL
STAR PACKAGE - $2200+'

The nice thing about the new 2013 Jackson All Star is that it's an incredibly
versatile play boat. It retains much of the easy going nature of the old school
All Star, yet has all of the elite freestyle features of the Rock Star. That's
the reason that we chose it to be the centerpiece [...]

You may view the latest post at

WIN A 2013 JACKSON KAYAK ALL STAR PACKAGE - $2200+


Happy Paddling!
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------

